# 3x2(6pin pci-e) to standard 4 pin molex



## Velocity (Oct 29, 2007)

3x2(6pin pci-e) to standard 4 pin molex adapter, if anyone has one can i get some close up shots so i can make one...  not any good pics on google...  thanks in advance.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 29, 2007)

Ive got one I can get a picture of , but it is 2 four pins to a 6 pin...wire colors are off as well....on mine they use brown ,yellow ,and black. Ill keep an eye out for a reply if you want it!


----------



## Namslas90 (Oct 29, 2007)

Maybe  This  will do!!


----------



## Velocity (Oct 29, 2007)

Nah i need to know which wires go where...  something like this but Irl... and close up so i can see each individual wire...


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 29, 2007)

so would you like some photos?


----------



## Velocity (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes plz...  but with wires seperated and good views please... Odd there are no diagrams of this anywhere...

Edit, if somone could just connect the dots here it would help aswell...  
sorry its crude...






assuming everything is set flat...


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 30, 2007)

both ends are laid out in this orientation of the 3 wires in the 4pin molex end....










now this is the 6pin end and look carefully , on this version the center bottom hole is empty and the 2 brown wires come together in the top center pin.....






this is just an overview of the whole layout , so you can see the whole unit.....






really close up of the 4 pin end with orientation of the clip....wires are colored from left as follows...yellow, black, brown...







hope these help ....if you need some other shots just let me know what and how, I'll try to get a clear one for ya!!!!!


----------



## Velocity (Oct 30, 2007)

so only 5 actual slots on the 6 pin are used? the bottom middle one is empty? and the top has both the brown?  (and yes very helpful, tyvm)


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 30, 2007)

that is how this one is set up and confirmed to work as it powers my X850XT for table tests on a PSU that does not have the 6 pin.

As you can see with the clip Namslas led you to....the extra hole on mine is shown to be another yellow wire in his link pics.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 30, 2007)

kk gonna make one, post pics and see if we match


----------



## Velocity (Oct 30, 2007)

Ok, now i know this looks ghetto as hell, but i already went to every computer store in town and their idea of state-of-the-art is an x600xt or something that doesnt even require a power source.  I have one on the way (thanks nflesher) but i still need to test the card to make sure it posts  cuz im anal like that.  In theory this is no different than the actual setup you have, just with some modification (mind you the open wires will be taped up and shrouded). 

What its going into



Entire thing



Both 4 slot female molex's are setup like this 



Another shot of the cables



6 Pin adapter from a car stereo that fits (after some ghetto modification)



Back of the 6 pin




Let me know, would u use this in ur rig? temporarily (with the electrical tape and shrouded)


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 30, 2007)

looks like its wired correctly...as far as using it...why the hell not ...provided there is tape on it...lol

Had to double check the colors again as its a bit confusing , but on second pass I still think its correct.

Its just basic wiring Velocity. If you feel your wiring and connections are good and no leads will cross ,I'd say try it!


----------



## bassmasta (Oct 30, 2007)

that adapter might be a little old... I don't know why, but i'm pretty sure all six pins are meant to have something in them.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 30, 2007)

bassmasta said:


> that adapter might be a little old... I don't know why, but i'm pretty sure all six pins are meant to have something in them.



the one that doesn't have anything in it on sneeky's adapter is a ground. some adapters have them, some don't.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 30, 2007)

funny thing is that adapter came from a buddies house not too long ago....was out of his GFX box from his 8800GTS 640 from FOXCONN



here have a look at the accessories....http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...n+GeForce+8800GTS+FV-N88SMBD2-ONOC+Video+Card


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 30, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> funny thing is that adapter came from a buddies house not too long ago....was out of his GFX box from his 8800GTS 640 from FOXCONN



yea, i don't think it's required, but just to be safe i would wire it up.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 30, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> yea, i don't think it's required, but just to be safe i would wire it up.



Edited post with a link...dont really think its needed unless the GTX pulls that much more juice then a GTS640?????


----------



## Velocity (Oct 30, 2007)

Well it works, 100 % stable, no sparks!
Finished Product-




Backup Computers Old Video Card (Got from [H] ups was not good to the caps)




Plugged in rdy to go




Powa!




Not too big of a deal, heh just basking in my glory that i beat the system... cant believe that no stores in my city carry these...


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 30, 2007)

Glad to here it man...figured it'd work out ok!


----------



## Velocity (Oct 30, 2007)

Still temporary, a real one is the only way to go, but it works to test for sure.


----------



## Frogger (Oct 30, 2007)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=496167&postcount=6
pics might help


----------



## Velocity (Oct 30, 2007)

Frogger said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=496167&postcount=6
> pics might help



Well, i dont need a guide anymore considering its built and working as we speak, and there are plenty of pics...


----------

